# baling greenfeed



## crossroad cowboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello guys,,, Im baling greenfeed tomorrow with a 2007 NH 780A. Is there a setting or something to do to loosen the tightness of the bale even maybe soft core type ? And what is the highest moisture you would go.... Thanks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Believe it or not but this time of year in Alberta one can bale things tougher than in the summer. With the cooler temps things don't go bad as fast. I still like to keep under 18% this time of year. In mid august try to be below 14% moisture or the bales will heat up. if you got dust coming off the baler you will be fine. Little dust or no dust stop baling.

I just finished baling the last of my greenfeed oats/peas mix today.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Greenfeed must mean something different there, here you can't bale it and you can't leave it in the wagon after chopping more than a few hours, needs to be spread out in bunks thinly.


----------



## crossroad cowboy (Sep 7, 2015)

greenfeed is oats in my case


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Greenfeed is grain crops taken for forage and baled dry. Mostly oats sometimes barley and maybe wheat if the wheat has been hailed on.cut with the grain in the heads anywhere from the milk stage to a soft doe stage. If put up right can make excellent feed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok here folks say green feed or green chop interchangably when they are zero grazing, IE chopping into a silage wagon without any dry down and feeding out immediately.

They usually call baled oats or grains just forage oats, or forage beans etc but its very rare here.


----------

